# Lorikeet Breeder In The UK



## myk3 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am trying to locate a reputable Rainbow Lori breeder in the UK (preferably nearish to London) but am finding it hard to find a reputable breeder. I am reluctant to purchase from some of the few pet shops that have them and ideally would like them from a young age. I am in no rush to find them at the moment but it would be great if someone could kindly point me in the right direction to a breeder who I can purchase them from late this/early next year.

I have a spare room in my house and I am going to build an enclosure for these birds, once I have complete this and everything is set I want to then locate a breeder with stock.

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

myk3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to locate a reputable Rainbow Lori breeder in the UK (preferably nearish to London) but am finding it hard to find a reputable breeder. I am reluctant to purchase from some of the few pet shops that have them and ideally would like them from a young age. I am in no rush to find them at the moment but it would be great if someone could kindly point me in the right direction to a breeder who I can purchase them from late this/early next year.
> 
> ...


There are a fair few breeders around, but expect to travel to get one. Most breeders are very helpful and will meet you part way with the bird.

Best place to look is uklories.co.uk. They have for sale listings, but I am not sure how up to date those are. But if you contact Gill who runs the site she will definitely find a good breeder for you


----------

